# Bessingham Manor, Norfolk - Aug 2010



## Left4Dead (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all. I found this place via Google and Black Shucks report on Bessingham Manor Back in June. After seeing it I really wanted to take a look for myself. I wasn't sure whether to post the pictures on his thread or start a new thread, but after reading the guide to posting, I think I need to start a new thread.

All I can say is that this place is amazing, I normally only really visit Military Sites, but this place has probably broadened my horizons.

Just a shame it'll probably be demolished and rebuit in the near future. http://www.edp24.co.uk/content/edp2...=xDefault&itemid=NOED15 Jun 2010 13:04:53:153

Please also bear with me as I've only had my DSLR for about 2 months aswell. I took loads more, but most are pretty much the same as Black Shucks.













Looking up the main stair well.




















A trap door leading down into the large vaulted cellar.





On the label was "*ARROW RUM 1959". It looked ready to pour.















As soon as we walked into this room, these 2 flew in to keep an eye on us.










I wondered if the jam still in the jars would still be edible.





Notice the red LEDon the fuse box, indicating it still has an electricity supply.





Quite a nice picture hanging on the stair case.





Rotten steps down to the vaulted cellar.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 21, 2010)

What a glorious place. Love that organ and the fireplace.  Hope they're going to be removed safely? Would be such a shame to have a lovely building such as this demolished. Would love to buy somewhere like this and do it up.  

cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 21, 2010)

Great to see more pics from this fab building. Love the cobwebby window with bottle on the ledge. Nice pics.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lovely looking place...the sort of place one could retreat to away from life!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 21, 2010)

Glad you got there mate!!, It's slightly Rural isn't it!!?


----------

